# Found new home-Meet Cooper!



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh wow. Gorgeous dog. How do you contact the people who have him?

Could you suggest to them they contact rescues about rehoming him?


----------



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

mylissyk said:


> Oh wow. Gorgeous dog. How do you contact the people who have him?
> 
> Could you suggest to them they contact rescues about rehoming him?


I PMd the OP and she is staying in contact. One of the other members is trying to contact a rescue. I need to find out a GR rescue for my area (Tehachapi, Bakersfield, Antelope Valley, CA) and give her their number. He appears to be a very nice boy. I misquoted by say registered, she posted "purebred". He sounds like a very nice boy. :wave: Vicki


----------



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

Does anyone know if RescueMe.org is a verified rescue?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

You find a list of all the rescue groups on the GRCA website. Here is the CA list.

National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

rescueme.org is just a website that lets people, shelters, and rescues list their available dogs. It's not actually a rescue group in itself.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful boy!

Here is the info for the CA GR Rescue Groups-

Click on the group's name for contact info or visit their website for Intake info.


*The Golden Retriever Club of America National Rescue Committee*

*California*

Forever Friends Golden Retriever Rescue of Ventura County
Golden Retriever Club of Greater Los Angeles Rescue
Golden Retriever Club of San Diego Rescue Service
Homeward Bound Rescue and Sanctuary Inc
Norcal Golden Retriever Rescue Inc
Retrievers and Friends of Southern California
Southern California Golden Retriever Rescue


----------



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

mylissyk said:


> rescueme.org is just a website that lets people, shelters, and rescues list their available dogs. It's not actually a rescue group in itself.


Thank you, mylissyk. no bueno...... Vicki


----------



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

*Thank You*

TU mylissyk and Carolina Mom.....I sent the info to the FB OP, but have not heard back yet. She started a post on FB and then got flamed for trying to give the dog up. She was very professional, responsible and appropriate in her postings. She basically had the dog dumped on her and she/hubby are trying to find a good home. Once people started posting on how/why people can do that, she has not posted anything.


----------



## Michele4 (Oct 28, 2012)

What a handsome dog, hope he finds a great home.


----------



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

Still awaiting updates from the OP on this dog..........


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Any new information about Cooper?


----------



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

*Success!*

Just checked her FB page and saw this post from the new owner that has another GR...."Cooper is settling in nicely!" New today....so that is great news! :wavey: Vicki


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great news, thanks for the update. 

I'll update the thread title.


----------

